# harmony with two bettas



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a female betta that I put in with a male and they are living happily together. They aren't breeding. Why?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

For one thing, they need to be conditioned. 

I'll leave it up to the more avid betta people to explain why a male and female should only be temporarily housed together.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I did condition them separately and they still live happily together. The female has eggs inside her. the male doesn't even flare at her!!


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Once I kept a male and female together in a 20 long with some other community fish, and the male was generally a peaceful fish. He would flare at my red wag platy but never attacked the other fish. The only reason I had to put him in a breeder trap was because his tail was getting sucked into the power filter's intake. 

Neither fish was conditioned to breed, and obviously there were some currents caused by the power filter. All the books warn that a male will pursue a female even with other tankmates, and the other fishes might get harmed, too, in the process. 

One day, it will probably occur to your male that "Hey! I want to start a family!" and then the chaos will really break loose.  It's simple to just float a breeder trap in the tank, and have the betta in there. He'll watch the other fish swim by, he'll be protected by the strong currents, and he won't harm anyone or vice versa.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

where do I get a breeder trap? How much do they cost?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Betta man said:


> where do I get a breeder trap? How much do they cost?


You can get one for less than five bucks at any PetCo, PetsMart, or common stores like that. You could look at one of those super WalMarts, too -- I don't know for sure if they are stocked, but I wouldn't be surpised.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

A breeder trap is not big enough for a betta as a permanent house...


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Mikaila31 said:


> A breeder trap is not big enough for a betta as a permanent house...


I meant that when chaos suddenly breaks loose, it's easier to keep him in a breeder than a separate cup. 

And then there are five-gallon tank sets you can purchase for about $20 -- and I mean, the hood, lights, filter, gravel and everything. :fun:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

humdedum said:


> I meant that when chaos suddenly breaks loose, it's easier to keep him in a breeder than a separate cup.
> 
> And then there are five-gallon tank sets you can purchase for about $20 -- and I mean, the hood, lights, filter, gravel and everything. :fun:


I have one of those sets. I keep my goldfish and cory in it. Also, does the male start trying to get to the female immediately or does it take him a while to understand.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

If he still doesn't get it, try taking the temperature down to about 73 at night, then back up to 80 during the day. This will replicate, well, nature. (Just don't make it above 75 or too cold; this will damage the eggs or stress the fish)

You can duplicate rain with daily water changes; sometimes bettas can feel atmospheric pressures. I have a friend whose bettas like to breed during a thunderstorm or snowstorm. 

Feed them lots of variety -- live food, freeze-dried, worms, etc. Like any fish, a good diet will help the female load up with lots of healthy eggs. Also, rains in their wild habitats bring lots of new foods like insects. This might get your male to start building his bubble nest. 

Another thing you might try (and I've never tried it myself; I read it) is to place another male betta in a separate jar alongside the breeding tank. The competition may cause your betta to want to breed. 

My cousin who used to breed bettas in high school is coming over later this afternoon. I might be able to pick her brain and pass on the info.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I wouldn't flucuate the temperature quite that much or you'll be having some ich or velvet problems. A few degrees up and down would be a great way to imitate an overnight low. I take a small mirror and tape it to the outside of the aquarium next to the nest site. It gets the competition thing going and also takes some attention away from the female with overly aggressive males.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I did that. I think I won't breed my beautiful betta with his betta because I got a GREAT BETTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's flaring at her and my friends are saying I should call him flare. If you have any better ideas please tell me!


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

If he's new, he might be still a bit frazzled from the move, and he'll need the usual acclimation to your tank -- as any fish might -- and then you'll have to condition him up, too. 

Good luck!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

check out the album" the two to be bred"


----------

